# The Body Bears the Burden: Trauma, Dissociation, and Disease



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

The Body Bears the Burden: Trauma, Dissociation, and Disease
by: Robert C. Scaer

Has anyone read this book and is it any good?


----------



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

i havent but it sounds interesting: psychosomatic?


----------

